# Queen Anne's Lace Poisonous Look-Alike?



## Twoewes

Hi, I'm experimenting with foraging this summer & am now picking & eating Queen Anne's Lace. My reference card says "Warning...dangerously poisonous look-alikes." Sounds like there are more than 1. Does anybody know what the "look-alikes" are & how to identify them? I wouldn't want to forage on unfamiliar land for something that has a poisonous twin - right now I'm gathering from my own pasture & know that they're all the same. Thanks


----------



## LWMSAVON

Hemlock is it's look alike.

In the center of the Queen Anne's lace is one lone red "bloom" or dot as my dh calls it. 

If the Queen Anne's Lace (or supposed to be) you're looking as doesn't have that... DON"T TOUCH IT!! 

Even touching hemlock with an open wound on your hand can be deadly.


----------



## bee

Hemlock is usually a heavier, thicker hollow stemed plant. Hemlock is smooth stemed and wild carrot is hairy stemmed, Hemlock has a sort of purple mottling on the lower stem where carrot/queen annes lace is solid green.As the previous poster noted; the juice of hemlock is highly toxic..handle suspect plants with gloves to determine hairiness,hollow and bad smell when crushed. And yes, that dark red/purple central dot on the flower cluster is a telltale clue.
Some trivia; I am told that before the white man there were no carrots in America..escapes from our gardens reverted to the wild type and became Oueen Annes Lace.


----------



## Twoewes

Thanks for the info. Took a little drive today - 5 miles square - to look at a lot of Queen Anne's Lace - all hairy stems & carrot smell - no red dot - either missing or a black dot, or both on the same plant. I'm still alive so it's not hemlock but I wonder if there is more than 1 variety of Queen Anne's Lace? Maybe a local variety? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pony

Also, hemlock blooms earlier than QAL. 

We glyphosated a large area here, and spot-treated other areas, to control the poison hemlock. Unfortunately, it grows like crazy in this area, so all we can do is control


----------

